# Help!!!



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi, can somebody tell me where I can purchase a stillen front lip for my car? Will be adding the OEM side sills soon and wanted that as well to try to complete the look. Can't afford a full body kit, and this is a alternative. Thanks


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You can try calling Stillen or try SWA.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Can anyone who has the stillen front lip, please tell me how much they paid to get it painted and put on?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

altima25s said:


> *Can anyone who has the stillen front lip, please tell me how much they paid to get it painted and put on? *


Here's my breakdown:
*Purchase Price:* $199 from SWA
*Paint:* $100
*Installation:* $35 (should've done it myself and saved the $)
Here's the results:


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

NICE!!


----------

